# 41 Magnum Factory Ammo



## 7dawg9 (Aug 19, 2012)

Looking for recommendations on factory ammo for whitetail hunting.


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think the Hornady XTP would be an excellent round, I've only shot them out of my 44 mag rifle but hope to do some "research" with my handgun this season, I've been very impressed with the bullet thus far


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Aug 20, 2012)

I shoot the 210 grain soft point from Remington in mine but have no experience with it on an animal yet.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 21, 2012)

Corbon 250gr hardcast loads

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/product_info.php/pName/20rds-41-mag-corbon-hunter-250gr-hard-cast-ammo

http://www.shopcorbon.com/CORBON-Hunter/41-Rem-Mag-250gr-CORBON-Hunter-HC/HT41250HC-20/300/Product


----------



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2012)

I have successfully killed deer with the .41 magnum using the Hornady XTP, The Remington JSP and a hard cast SWC.

None killed the deer any quicker or better than the other. They always go right down if you hit them right. 

I actually lean towards the JSP over the XTP. The XTP is designed to penetrate a certain distance and then rapidly expand to cause massive damage to stop a human and it does that very well.
A JSP will allow the soft nose to expand making a big hole but it will also penetrate more in my experiences, and usually exit the deer leaving a nice blood trail if you needed it. The SWC will do about the same.

But like I originally said, any of them will work very well if you do your part. Good Luck!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 4, 2012)

I like the cast SWC better than anything for hunting, LOTS cheaper, penetrate very well and do as much
internal damage as any other if you consider the penetration too.  A HP may expand more but usually
penetration is less.  You gotta have that penetration and
preferably that EXIT hole too.  I have yet to have a deer or hog walk away from a 215 gr cast SWC in 41 mag.
I also use em in any other hunting handgun, 275 gr in 44 mag, 255 gr SWC in 45 Colt, 180 gr SILH in 357 mag


----------



## kweidner (Oct 18, 2012)

the barnes 180 works great too.  A little pricey though. Xtp, deep curl speer or barnes will all get the job done factory wise.  Never had one walk away.  Furthest one ever went with any was about 30 yds.  Been casting for years now but somehow always end up shooting them with the jacketed.  It's always just worked.  I am about to order a mould from accurate for my .41.  Swc will do it to from what i have read.  All i shoot in my sbh 44 is my cast.  I keep it on my hip during rifle season if I have rifle with me.  If hadgun only I take my custom 29 or my 741 dw.


----------

